# New Pinarello KOBH



## spas (Jul 15, 2009)

This is interesting:

http://www.ridemedia.com.au/?p=1319

I wonder if it is just a prototype or next years Prince or Dogma SL? :idea:


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

spas said:


> This is interesting:
> 
> http://www.ridemedia.com.au/?p=1319
> 
> I wonder if it is just a prototype or next years Prince or Dogma SL? :idea:


Wow, looks like Bruges FDJ is running the same wheels as on my bike! Shimano 7850-C24s, albeit the tubeless version. I guess they can hold up to the cobbles. This is a carbon laminate clincher.

Looks like Sky is running the Shimano C35 tubular carbon rims also. Quite surprising due to the thin spokes. They are advertised for a compliant ride but guess they must be pretty durable too.


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

More here....

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/pro-bike-juan-antonio-flechas-team-sky-pinarello-kobh-60-1


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice pics on the cyclingnews link. Good to see a pro's bike that has a little dirt on it and looks like it's been ridden.


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

I just received an email from Competitive Cyclist. The KOBH is available (not sure of their inventory), but nice pics of the frame. I found it humorous - the KOBH is $1 cheaper then the Dogma frame. 

I just noticed in my email - Competitive Cyclist is taking pre-orders. So they aren't available to the GP as of yet.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

it's a nice frame for sure...but the cost of admission is kind of steep


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

foo... I agree but she sure is a pretty frame...


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

maybe it'll trickle down to the more affordable frames...one can hope


----------

